# horse transport for a 300 mile trip to cornwall



## mightymammoth (11 April 2013)

Looking for suggestions of horse transporters to help me relocate 300 miles to cornwall this summer.

Must be experienced and professional able to handle a stubborn loaner.

Must be wagon style transport and not a trailer

any suggestions much appreciated


----------



## Always Henesy (11 April 2013)

It is always worth ringing Eric Gillie Transporters.

http://ericgillie.co.uk/

They really are the best transporters in my opinion. They travel up and down the country. They took my horse from East Sussex to Cumbria (with an over night stay at Newmarket).

The chap who collected my horse was wonderful and turned up in a lorry that I would chew my right arm off to have


----------



## Beausmate (11 April 2013)

Alan Walter is Somerset based, travels all over and is very good.  There is a Cornwall based company that I had an awful experience with.  PM me if you'd like to know who.


----------



## jrp204 (11 April 2013)

Our boy was moved from Cornwall to Newcastle by Barry Capstick in Gloucester, moved him in a little 2 horse lorry. Very pleased with the service.


----------



## mightymammoth (11 April 2013)

Always Henesy said:



			It is always worth ringing Eric Gillie Transporters.

http://ericgillie.co.uk/

They really are the best transporters in my opinion. They travel up and down the country. They took my horse from East Sussex to Cumbria (with an over night stay at Newmarket).

The chap who collected my horse was wonderful and turned up in a lorry that I would chew my right arm off to have 

Click to expand...

thanks have emailed them as they look great and come with fantastic reviews, put me off that they are so far away and they have massive fantastic vehicles and I thought with Cornwall being the opposite end to where they are based the cost would be astronomical.


----------



## luckyoldme (11 April 2013)

victoria1980x said:



			thanks have emailed them as they look great and come with fantastic reviews, put me off that they are so far away and they have massive fantastic vehicles and I thought with Cornwall being the opposite end to where they are based the cost would be astronomical.
		
Click to expand...

they have regular runs all over the country and are worth a try wherever you are!


----------



## be positive (11 April 2013)

Somerset based Louise Oxland took one of my liveries between Somerset and Cornwall several times each year for 3 years, here in holidays term time in Cornwall while she was at uni, Louise was great with the horse and the owner.

Gillies are good but it may be unrealistic in this area unless you do a shared load.


----------



## chattygoneon3 (11 April 2013)

http://www.lyddonscrofthorsetransport.co.uk/

This is the company I use and Chloe really is lovely


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (11 April 2013)

victoria1980x said:



			thanks have emailed them as they look great and come with fantastic reviews, put me off that they are so far away and they have massive fantastic vehicles and I thought with Cornwall being the opposite end to where they are based the cost would be astronomical.
		
Click to expand...

Gillies arent too bad cost wise just cos their lorries are so big, they have quite a few horses on them. One thing to bear in mind (although they are excellent) is that this does mean quite a long time with other horses (Ehv etc ) and also they may go to a number of dropouts on the way, and also there needs to be reasonably wide access. 

We moved 550 miles to Aberdeenshire and although more expensive I went with a sole load with a small box transporter, with such a long journey I didn't want any diverting for dropping off other horses, however it is swings and roundabouts cos the Gillies lorries are amazingly comfy for the horses, think self levelling floors and air con so that might balance it up.


----------



## Welly (12 April 2013)

Hi I have used Paul Cannon and found him very good he lives just outside Plymouth.  I have used Gillies when I lived up North and they were very good but found that they were not keen to travel down as far as Cornwall. They would arrange the travel but it would not be in one of thier lorries. Enjoy Cornwall.

http://www.pchorsetransport.co.uk/


----------



## dunthing (12 April 2013)

P & L Luck of Liskeard. Very gentle handling and nice lorry. He transported a young TB from Cornwall for us. She arrived very relaxed and happy.


----------



## Welly (12 April 2013)

Sadly I don't think Lucks are in business anymore, I believe thier building has been taken over by Calweton Vets and converted into a horse diagnostics centre.


----------



## paddy555 (13 April 2013)

Welly said:



			Hi I have used Paul Cannon and found him very good he lives just outside Plymouth.  I have used Gillies when I lived up North and they were very good but found that they were not keen to travel down as far as Cornwall. They would arrange the travel but it would not be in one of thier lorries. Enjoy Cornwall.

http://www.pchorsetransport.co.uk/

Click to expand...

I've watched Paul transport many ponies around and helped load some. Nice little lorry and the personal touch. He is a really nice guy.  He would be my choice. Also the advantage with a smaller lorry of not having to mix your horse in with strangers for disease etc. Plus the fact it will go down any narrower Cornish lanes more easily


----------



## mightymammoth (13 April 2013)

paddy555 said:



			I've watched Paul transport many ponies around and helped load some. Nice little lorry and the personal touch. He is a really nice guy.  He would be my choice. Also the advantage with a smaller lorry of not having to mix your horse in with strangers for disease etc. Plus the fact it will go down any narrower Cornish lanes more easily
		
Click to expand...

thanks I have been in touch with paul and am going to go with him, thanks everyone


----------



## StormyGale (17 April 2013)

Another one for Louise Oxland she has transported mine lots of times to various shows etc - really good and friendly kind to the horses really professional as well and wont keep them hanging around - lovely box too definately worth giving a call.


----------



## Cleo (1 May 2013)

Hi,
My step father does horse transport, if you still need someone?

Let me know and I'll give you his number and prices

Thanks


----------

